# Comet Goldfish



## NinjaBetta 18 (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a 1 year old Comet Goldfish (one of those fishies that
are sold to be 'fish food'.)

I don't know a lot about Goldfish so I was wondering what 
fish make good tank mates; I was thinking of putting her with 
my 2 female bettas, but she attempted to eat Ember!(Well, that's
what it looked like.)

Do Comet Goldfish eat other fish?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

yes. most omnivorous fish that have a chance to devour other fish will take it. also, how big is the tank size that the goldie is kept in? you are aware that these fish should require 100-125 at the minimum for full growth ideally 6 foot +


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Goldfish are notorious for eating anything that fits in their mouths. I can easily see mine eating a betta or two if I put them together. I can't keep any snails in that tank because the goldfish gobble them up, too. 

I agree with Mo. I think you need to do a little more reading on goldfish. But goldfish don't grow to 6 feet. That's koi  The largest goldfish on record is 14 inches, but the commons are reported to grow around 18 inches. Gold fish Care Sheet and Goldfish (Carassius auratus auratus) TFK Profile are great goldfish references.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I think Mo meant a 6 foot aquarium? Seems about 100gallons-ish.
Sadly, goldies are much more work than they're cracked up to be.


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

There is SO much information to learn about goldfish that you would never know existed! These fish are not "simple fish that can live in bowls" like they are made out to be - I found that out real fast!

If you want, take a look at my thread here - http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=94669

I just recently rescued two comets and I've asked all sorts of questions and have had TONS of help from Koimaiden and others.

Good luck with your guy!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

You are in good hands with KoiMaiden. 

Just want to add - another reason for not keeping them together is temperature. Bettas like it warm at 80F, comets prefer it down around 68. 

Also, two betta girls is not a good mix - females should either be kept singly or in groups that are large enough to establish a pecking order (4 or more).


----------

